# How to Make Parsley Powder?



## Mudtimud (Mar 17, 2011)

Made herb-crusted lamb rack today and I needed to parsley powder to cover the meat.

However, when I blended the parsley, it was all sticky due to the sap from the parsley, causing the leaves to stick to the sides of the blender, making it impossible to blend it further into powder form. Ended up using the bottled parsley flakes instead which are more expensive.

How do you make parsley powder?


----------



## Selkie (Mar 17, 2011)

I buy dried parsley in a canister from the spice isle. It sprinkles to coat nicely.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 17, 2011)

Mudtimud said:


> Made herb-crusted lamb rack today and I needed to parsley powder to cover the meat.
> 
> However, when I blended the parsley, it was all sticky due to the sap from the parsley, causing the leaves to stick to the sides of the blender, making it impossible to blend it further into powder form. Ended up using the bottled parsley flakes instead which are more expensive.
> 
> How do you make parsley powder?


 
You can't make a powder from fresh herbs.

You would dry the parsley yourself or buy dehydrated parsley and whirl it in the food processor or grinder or just buy dried parsley powder


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 17, 2011)

We have a small food process that does the fine mincing or herbs fairly well so that is an option.  Or just use the dry stuff as suggested.


----------



## Mudtimud (Mar 17, 2011)

jennyema said:


> You can't make a powder from fresh herbs.
> 
> You would dry the parsley yourself or buy dehydrated parsley and whirl it in the food processor or grinder or just buy dried parsley powder



<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5B6HDmeMRtI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Gordon Ramsay did it using fresh parsley ​


----------



## jennyema (Mar 17, 2011)

Gordon didn't make a POWDER, he made a PASTE.  Very differnt.

Powders, by definition are dry.

How did you make yours?  Exactly like the video?  Can you tell us step by step?


----------



## Mudtimud (Mar 17, 2011)

Haha not quite. I just tossed some parsley in the blender and see what happens.

You sure that is paste? Pause the video at 1:28. It looks pretty dry to me. Afterall it's a recipe for herb crusted lamb.

But from what I see in the video, Gordon tossed in bread crumbs, parsley, thyme, shredded cheddar cheese, olive oil and maybe bay leaves (correct me if I'm wrong)

ahh I should have paid more attention to video before cooking my lamb rack. just realised i forgot to coat it with mustard, no wonder the parsley flakes woundnt stick. didn't realised that there were other ingredients in the crust other than parsley.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 17, 2011)

Mudtimud said:


> Haha not quite. I just tossed some parsley in the blender and see what happens.
> 
> You sure that is paste? Pause the video at 1:28. It looks pretty dry to me. Afterall it's a recipe for herb crusted lamb.
> 
> ...


 
Its always better to cook from a recipe than a video, espcially if you are new to cooking. 

What you made was a paste.  Fresh herbs make _paste_ because of their water content.  Dry herbs make _powders_ because they have no water.  _Flakes_ are also dry.  _Minced_, _chopped_ herbs are fresh.  

What he made used *bread crumbs*, *grated parmesan cheese*, *fresh herbs (parsley, thyme, rosemary that i could see)* and *olive oil* combined in a blender.  It I guess would technically be called a "coating."  He used the *mustard* to get it to stick to the seared lamb.

Pretty standard technique.

It's probably a recipe that you should try again, since it's prety easy to do.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 17, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Its always better to cook from a recipe than a video, espcially if you are new to cooking.
> 
> What you made was a paste. Fresh herbs make _paste_ because of their water content. Dry herbs make _powders_ because they have no water. _Flakes_ are also dry. _Minced_, _chopped_ herbs are fresh.
> 
> ...


 
You are spot on, common for a paste, but I would also add a couple garlic cloves!

Craig


----------

